# Updated & Merged: Jason Kidd a Laker?



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

*J. Kidd more likely a Laker*

Yes! Now that the Mavs have agreed to trade F Antoine Walker, G Tony Delk and a future 1st round draft pick to Atlanta for G Jason Terry and F Allan Henderson Dallas doesn't need a PG and can no longer offer Walker (he's got 1 yr left). The Nets wanted Walker. Dallas is pretty much out of the running.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakers will get screwed in this deal. I wouldn't do it...


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

A kings fan looking out for the best interest of the Lakers?

:laugh: 

Ive seen it all now.

I guess the Lakers getting the best play making pure point guard in the league for scrubs is a HORRIBLE deal for the Lakers.  

If Mitch pulls this off he will be the GM of the year.

Kobe,Odom,Butler,Grant,Vlade and Kidd all in the same offseason?

Sick. Just sick.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

His chances of being a Laker are higher, but I'd consider Portland to still be the best possible destination for him from both teams' perspectives. I thought that before the Mavs trade though.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah But what is the offer by the Lakers to Get Kidd ?


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

Didnt the Blazers just trade for Van Excel?
Dont they already have Van Excel and Mighty Rat on their team?
What do they need Kidd for? 

If im not mistaken, Kidd didnt list the Blazers as one of his desired destinations. I would think the Nets would owe that much to at least try to work a trade with a team that he wants to play for.

J. Kidd is a Cali native and we all know his yummy wife wants to be a star. What better place than in LA and with the Lakers?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Fine, go ahead, be stuck with no cap room for 5 years, with a 31 year old POINT GUARD coming off knee surgery and a doughnut in game 7... By the third year hell be 34, and you won't be able to do ANYTHING, because your cap will be maxed...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sha-Kobe O'Bryant</b>!
> we all know his yummy wife wants to be a star.


She is the only reason I want him to come to LA!  Not that Kidd isn't good (he is), it's his salary that the team doesn't need. But if it means we get to see joumana more often, then sign him and her up!


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> Yeah But what is the offer by the Lakers to Get Kidd ?


PG Gary Payton (1 yr left on deal)
SF Rick Fox (1 yr left on deal)
SG Kareem Rush (1 yr left on deal)
PF Brian Cook or SF Luke Walton
Future 1st round draft pick


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Fine, go ahead, be stuck with no cap room for 5 years, with a 31 year old POINT GUARD coming off knee surgery and a doughnut in game 7... By the third year hell be 34, and you won't be able to do ANYTHING, because your cap will be maxed...


The Lakers are going to be capped out until 2007 anyway.
What free agents will be out there that the Lakers can get that will make a big impact anyway within the next 5 seasons? The fact is if we have Kidd or not the Lakers are going to be capped out. 

There are no big name big men on the market until 2007. Even then i doubt the Lakers will be able to sign any of them anyway. With Kidd this team is a top 3 team in the West. He will just make Kobe's and the rest of the Lakers jobs easier. He doesnt need to score to be effective. His knee is a question mark, yes. Its a gamble i hope the Lakers are willing to take.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sha-Kobe O'Bryant</b>!
> If im not mistaken, Kidd didnt list the Blazers as one of his desired destinations. I


Yes, you are right. He listed Dallas, San Antonio and the Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Laker fans misspelling Van Exel upsets me... RESPECT THE GREATEST LAKER PG POST-MAGIC!


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Laker fans misspelling Van Exel upsets me... RESPECT THE GREATEST LAKER PG POST-MAGIC!


:laugh: 

My badd.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Fine, go ahead, be stuck with no cap room for 5 years, with a 31 year old POINT GUARD coming off knee surgery and a doughnut in game 7... By the third year hell be 34, and you won't be able to do ANYTHING, because your cap will be maxed...


sniff sniff Do I smell a little fear or perhaps some hate here. 

Come on can all the Lakers would be stupid to do it stuff, why do you care about LA cap space. 

You do care that the Lakers would be solid favorites with Jkidd at the helm of that fastbreak. 

Saying doughnuts in game 7 means what. 

Kings should know about doughnuts in 7th games. 

Jkidd was injured.

He is going to recover. 

And he's still the best pg in the league and if he becomes a laker the Kings will finish 2nd in the Pacific for the nest 5 years. 

Thank you.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> sniff sniff Do I smell a little fear or perhaps some hate here.
> ...


I believe you can already see what an aging PG that can't shoot will produce you. Do you really want one that takes up all your cap as well?


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

A point guards job isn't to shoot though, that's Kobe's job hahaha. A point gaurd is supposed to pass, defend the break, defend the penetration, create penetration and create a break. Jason Kidd does all of those, and well too. Jkidd doesn't need to shoot on our team, Kobe will do that for us hahaha. Jkidd just needs to pass the ball to make life easier for Kobe, and if Kobe's happy, everyone's happy .


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> A point guards job isn't to shoot though, that's Kobe's job hahaha. A point gaurd is supposed to pass, *defend the break, defend the penetration, create penetration and create a break*. Jason Kidd does all of those, and well too. Jkidd doesn't need to shoot on our team, Kobe will do that for us hahaha. Jkidd just needs to pass the ball to make life easier for Kobe, and if Kobe's happy, everyone's happy .


How much of that do you think he will be able to do after his first year...


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

SacKings384, why do you hate the Lakers so much? I thought you lived in LA. Can't you at least respect them for being a good team with one of the best players in the league. You know what I think, I think you're just jealous because the Lakers beat the Kings so much. And because you know Kidd, Bryant, Odom, Grant, Divac and Butler would be better than Bibby, Christie (former Laker), Stojakovic, Webber, Jackson and Miller.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I wouldn't want J Kidd on the Kings either. In fact, lol, if I was hating on the Lakers, I would WANT J Kidd to go the Lakers... But of course, nobody accuses HonkKongFooey of hating on the Lakers, even though he is saying the same thing I am


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ur just mad bc if the lakers get kidd the lakers will be better than the kings :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Give me break please, saying Wally Sczerbiak is a better defender than George forever tainted your opinion on the lakers Sac.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Give me break please, saying Wally Sczerbiak is a better defender than George forever tainted your opinion on the lakers Sac.


No... I said neithers D is anything worthy enough to talk about. Someone mentioned how George plays better D, and i said they both have ****ty D... In fact... here it is...

Link


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i though i heard somewhere that this Mavs and Atlantla trade was a backup plan in case they couldnt get Kidd.
Even though Terry isnt a PG.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> No... I said neithers D is anything worthy enough to talk about. Someone mentioned how George plays better D, and i said they both have ****ty D... In fact... here it is...
> ...


George is a better defender than Wally, it's one of the few things he's good at. There's no denying it, George is quicker, stronger, and generally a better perimeter defender (trapping, staying in front of his man, etc.).


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

> George is a better defender than Wally, it's one of the few things he's good at. There's no denying it, George is quicker, stronger, and generally a better perimeter defender (trapping, staying in front of his man, etc.).


George is not that good of defender. He is average at best. Who has he ever gaurded really well? Kobe usually take the assignment of gaurding the opposing team best player. He wasn't even thought of for gaurding rip. He gaurding Prince the entire series and he didn't even do that good of a job.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

A quote from that thread:



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Wally is a better defender than George... Hes also a better shooter/scorer


After being owned, sackings384 said:



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Theyre both ****ty defenders...


This stuff is getting off topic, but it shows how much sackings knows and what garbage he'll say because he hates the Lakers so bad. I dunno why he loves sactown so much...the have a decent team but if any team are "fakers," as he likes to call the Lakers, its his team as they have been sent home by the Lakers in the past or sent home by teams the Lakers subsequently sent home (Wolves).

Anyhow, I'd like to see what this team can do without Kid, and maybe trade for him during the season after seeing how he's recovered. However, if he demands to be trade before the season, screw the cap and spend the money Buss...with Kidd, Doobielover, and Kobe locked up there will be less pieces to have to fill with the MLE, LLE and veterans exception in the future. And we could still get something for Butler.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It's so funny, HongKongFooey said the same thing as I did, yet, you posters get on me for hating on the Lakers. Does HongKongFooey hate on the Lakers? No, he is a very unbiased poster, and he basically said the same thing I did, yet I am the troll here, anything AGAINST the Lakers is trolling? What kind of sense does that make? I simply said, Kidd would not be a good trade, and I stated my reason as to why. That's it, then everyone takes all this offense because I said it, not because of what I said, but because my name is SacKings384, had a Laker fan said it, you would have had a healthy debate, but instead it turns into this petty crap. Dispicible...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SacKings is not trying to hate. I learn more towards agreeing with him. We saw what age did to GP. He is not complete garbage, but his defense went from an A+ to D- in a very short time. I full expect the same thing to happen to Kidd coming from knee surgery. Yes, he is a good floor general, but we need a shooter at that spot. Someone that can bury shots when the D collapses on Kobe. This is the complete opposite of JKidd, knee injury or not. Plus, in order to get him I am willing to bet that we would have to throw in Rush, our loan shooter. When is the last time a team won the championship without a great shooter? The points about his contract are very valid. Kidd is a fantastic PG offensively, but he would not make us a championship team.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> It's so funny, HongKongFooey said the same thing as I did, yet, you posters get on me for hating on the Lakers.


There's no point in bringing up HongKong when he hasnt even posted in this thread. And I dont think you are hating on the Lakers, just Kidd...but I think you are being overly critical of Kidd because you dont want to see him on the Lakers and make them better, not that you really believe he will make them worse.

BTW I think this will make a great sig:



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> ...I am the troll here...


I think I'll use that.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> *There's no point in bringing up HongKong when he hasnt even posted in this thread. * And I dont think you are hating on the Lakers, just Kidd...but I think you are being overly critical of Kidd because you dont want to see him on the Lakers and make them better, not that you really believe he will make them worse.
> ...


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=109885&forumid=12


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=109885&forumid=12


Yes, that is a different thread. Whats your point??


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

They are about the same thing... They might as well be merged...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> SacKings is not trying to hate.


Yes he is. For him, the Lakers ARE the Devil...  



> I learn more towards agreeing with him.


Please don´t say that!!!  



> We saw what age did to GP. He is not complete garbage, but his defense went from an A+ to D- in a very short time. I full expect the same thing to happen to Kidd coming from knee surgery. *Yes, he is a good floor general, but we need a shooter at that spot. Someone that can bury shots when the D collapses on Kobe. *
> This is the complete opposite of JKidd, knee injury or not.


I personally don´t agree. We don´t need to have a shooter as our PG (if we did, Payton would´t fit the mold either).
I don´t know the kind of offensive schemes Rudy would come up to, but the days of getting the ball to Shaq, spread the floor and make the shot out of the double (triple) team on the post are over.
Our offense will no longer (IMHO) be based on the low post monster we had.

Obviously, we will need some shooters... but the PG being one of them ain´t a MUST...



> Plus, in order to get him I am willing to bet that we would have to throw in Rush, our loan shooter.


I wouldn´t like it either, for he seems to be coming along nicely... but Rush is and always be buried behind Kobe in the rotation... will his 10mpg make that kind of diffrence?



> When is the last time a team won the championship without a great shooter?


That´s Kobe... we don´t necessarily need another *great*shooter... 



> The points about his contract are very valid. Kidd is a fantastic PG offensively, but he would not make us a championship team.


Kidd alone wouldn´t.
But an healthy (question mark) Kidd/Kobe backcourt would be the best in the NBA, bar none...
And with Odom and Vlade we should have a great passing team... Add Grant´s defense and rebounding... Butler´s high energy game... 2 or 3 role players stepping up and i´m saying WCF at the very least...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Of course, this is assuming that the Nets are willing to take absolutely ZERO for J Kidd


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Kidd to the lakers??*

Some guy was talking about how there was goin to be a package deal..

Lakers trade

GP
Rick Fox
Kareem Rush
Brian Cook
george
and a pick

Nets trade

kidd 
collins

I WANTED TO KNOW HOW ACURATE THIS GUY IS AND IF U GUYS HAVE SOME INFO ON THIS OR IF THIS IS EVEN TRUE AT ALL


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I've seen so many Laker-related rumors over the past couple weeks I've had to turn on my "BS Shield" feature. It's pretty effective. It only lowers itself when a story is accompanied by a CREDIBLE source.

I highly suggest you have one installed.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I've seen so many Laker-related rumors over the past couple weeks I've had to turn on my "BS Shield" feature. It's pretty effective. It only lowers itself when a story is accompanied by a CREDIBLE source.
> 
> I highly suggest you have one installed.


Same here. I got the Norton one.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Update on Jason Kidd Situation*

I made this a new thread because it's good some new stuff about the Jason Kidd rumors. I got this information from ESPN Insider....

1) The Mavericks are still interested in Jason Kidd, and they made the move with the Hawks with an eye toward landing Kidd in the future.

2) League sources, however, claim that the Lakers are the team that Kidd really wants to play for.

3) The Lakers might not jump on a trade because they'd essentially be stuck with four max contracts. 

4) But expect the Kidd camp to be pushing for a trade that would send Gary Payton, Rick Fox and either Caron Butler or Kareem Rush to the Nets for Kidd.

5) If the Lakers or Mavs don't make a deal, expect Kidd to stay in New Jersey. The Sonics and Blazers are also interested in him, but he doesn't want to play for either of them.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> 4) But expect the Kidd camp to be pushing for a trade that would send Gary Payton, Rick Fox and either Caron Butler or Kareem Rush to the Nets for Kidd.


So the Nets would (i'd assume at least) rather have Caron Butler, but would take Rush too? I'm sorry, but Payton, Fox and Rush is not enough for one of, if not the, best PG in the league. Unless they threw in a couple of first round picks on top.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> So the Nets would (i'd assume at least) rather have Caron Butler, but would take Rush too? I'm sorry, but Payton, Fox and Rush is not enough for one of, if not the, best PG in the league. Unless they threw in a couple of first round picks on top.


You just don't get it, do you? The Nets aren't going to get, and they don't want equal talent in return for Jason Kidd. They want expiring contracts, young players and picks. It's very similar to the Shaq situation. He's getting older, has a huge contract and just suffered a big injury. I didn't make this trade up....it's on ESPN. Kind of obvious that what I just said is true because they traded Kenyon Martin for three draft picks.

We all know that you hate the Lakers, but arguing from the stance that you did is just silly because it very well could happen. The question is, how much influence does Jason Kidd have on where he will be traded to?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> You just don't get it, do you? The Nets aren't going to get, and they don't want equal talent in return for Jason Kidd. They want expiring contracts, young players and picks. It's very similar to the Shaq situation. He's getting older, has a huge contract and just suffered a big injury. I didn't make this trade up....it's on ESPN. Kind of obvious that what I just said is true because they traded Kenyon Martin for three draft picks.
> ...


Thank you Damian for pointing that out to him. 

Kobe, Odom, Jkidd and Grant would have the max. 

Do we really believe the Lakers would do this. 

Kupchak seems content with the team.

I haven't heard one peep from Laker camp that any of this interest them. I understand Jkidd pushing this. 

Kupchak is a media guy he leaks everything about what our plans might be so the fact we're hearing nothing leads me to believe that we're essentially done dealing. 

Had Kobe held out longer maybe he pressures the Lakers to consider this move but now I don't see it. 

I'd love to have Jkidd though.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if Mitch doesn't even know about this Kidd situation seeing as how he's practically vanished into thin air since the Shaq trade went down.

But I still think this salary cap thing is over-blown. Like some have already pointed out the Lakers will be capped out until the time Lamar Odom's contract runs out anyway (which ends at the same time as Kidd's) so what difference does it make? If Jerry Buss just doesn't want to pay his salary I can understand that, but I don't think the cap will be much of an issue.

The Lakers will still have the MLE and LLE to use next year and still have a couple of tradeable pieces in Caron Butler, Devean George's expiring contract (after this upcoming season that is) and some draft picks should they need to try and make a trade. It's better than putting all you eggs in one basket as we would've been doing by hanging onto Shaq. At least if one of our players gets hurt we'll have other good ones to pick up the slack, whereas whenever Shaq went down with an "injury" it was just Kobe and a bunch of clueless morons out on the floor.

Plus, Sahsa Vujacic can learn a lot from playing with Jason Kidd.

In the end I still don't see it happening but it would be nice to see.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I wouldn't be surprised if Mitch doesn't even know about this Kidd situation seeing as how he's practically vanished into thin air since the Shaq trade went down.
> 
> But I still think this salary cap thing is over-blown. Like some have already pointed out the Lakers will be capped out until the time Lamar Odom's contract runs out anyway (which ends at the same time as Kidd's) so what difference does it make? If Jerry Buss just doesn't want to pay his salary I can understand that, but I don't think the cap will be much of an issue.
> ...


Not if the Lakers get rid of Fox (retiring soon) Payton (retiring or leaving after this year) and other players. Then they wouldn't be maxed out, the problem is that if they GIVE UP those expiring contracts, then get J Kidd, and it doesn't work out so well. They won't have to wait a year, and just drop Fox and Payton and whoever else, J Kidd will max em out for another 5 years...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Not if the Lakers get rid of Fox (retiring soon) Payton (retiring or leaving after this year) and other players. Then they wouldn't be maxed out, the problem is that if they GIVE UP those expiring contracts, then get J Kidd, and it doesn't work out so well. They won't have to wait a year, and just drop Fox and Payton and whoever else, J Kidd will max em out for another 5 years...


Just having Odom, Bryant, and Grant on the team ensures they are capped out. The entire rest of their roster could retire and they wouldn't be under the cap next year (tecnically they would be, but after adding on cap holds and exceptions, they'd be back over).


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

But if they get rid of Payton, Fox and whoever else they are willing to throw into the Nets trade, could they not use those expiring contracts, to sign other free agents, or to use in a trade? Becuase the deal had to come into 15% of Shaqs contract, I'm not sure on the percentage they came up with, BUT, when they had Shaq they had no money, but had they released Payton, Fox, and the other guy they'd be using as bait, the Lakers WOULD have money to sign free agents... Would they not?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> In the end I still don't see it happening but it would be nice to see.


This is my thought on the subject as well. I would like to believe that Kidd will be wearing purple and gold next season, but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> But if they get rid of Payton, Fox and whoever else they are willing to throw into the Nets trade, could they not use those expiring contracts, to sign other free agents, or to use in a trade? Becuase the deal had to come into 15% of Shaqs contract, I'm not sure on the percentage they came up with, BUT, when they had Shaq they had no money, but had they released Payton, Fox, and the other guy they'd be using as bait, the Lakers WOULD have money to sign free agents... Would they not?


odom, grant, and kobe combined are going to take up 38 million this year. so if the lakers got rid of everyone but the 3 of them, they would have a little cap room, but not enough to really go out and sign decent free agents to fill out the roster. and every year those 3 salaries will go up by a combined 4 million, so the lakers won't have any cap room at all until grant's contract expires in 3 years.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We are capped strapped anyway. Jkidd is still young enough to recover from surgery no one has mentioned his career being over to me if they can do this they should. 

The lakers aren't gonna be a player in free agenxy anytime soon 

So trot out a line up of Jkidd ,Odom and Kobe and things are gonna get done.

You never make moves thinking things aren't gonna work out you do them with the intention that they will. 

SacKings just insists upon saying this is a bad deal with the premise that it won't work which is ridiculous. 

What if it does I've never heard the other side of that argument from you. You always counter that then you're cap strapped. 

But if you have 2 of the best 5 players in the league plus the best 3rd option in the game in Odom you have a title team.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> But if you have 2 of the best 5 players in the league plus the best 3rd option in the game in Odom you have a title team.


well it's more like one top 5, one top 10, and one of the best 3rd options in the game. kidd isn't better than duncan, kg, shaq, kobe, or tmac and i wouldn't put odom above bibby, peja, or webber as a 3rd option(though odom it is arguably, i just use those 3 as an example).

but the lakers might as well make the trade if they can. they'll already be almost at the cap with 3 players, this would make their salaries worse but make them a much better team. kidd, kobe, odom, grant, and vlade is a very good starting lineup.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

if the lakers get kidd they will be finals contenders for sure


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im trying to not get my hopes up about kidd lol :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The man behind the rumor responds! 

Read the post from Funkee. Sounds believable, and it's good to hear that the Lakers don't want to trade Lamar Odom or Caron Butler.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Why is everyone so worried about the cap?

Kobe, Odom, Grant...we are already way over, and we will never be under.

And if we ever were, do you really think we could get a player as good as Kidd?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The man behind the rumor responds!
> 
> Read the post from Funkee. Sounds believable, and it's good to hear that the Lakers don't want to trade Lamar Odom or Caron Butler.


Yeah, but who the hell is this guy?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but who the hell is this guy?


Better yet, who the hell is the girl in your avatar?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Better yet, who the hell is the girl in your avatar?


:laugh:

None other than Vida Guerra.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Is there anyway the lakers can make a trade for her?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>City_Dawg</b>!
> 
> 
> Is there anyway the lakers can make a trade for her?


I'd trade Devean George just to have her as a Laker girl.:yes:


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Just to end th cap argument, click on the link below to see the cap for yourself.

www.hoopshype.com/salaries/la_lakers.htm


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I wouldn't want J Kidd on the Kings either. In fact, lol, if I was hating on the Lakers, I would WANT J Kidd to go the Lakers... But of course, nobody accuses HonkKongFooey of hating on the Lakers, even though he is saying the same thing I am


Mabeye we accuse you because of your avatar.


----------

